# Gan Magic Lube Review



## Human Cuber (Jul 4, 2021)

Scoreboard is provided as well in the video
ENJOY!


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 4, 2021)

Is this lube available in various quantities?

Gan lubes look super premium though.


----------



## Human Cuber (Jul 5, 2021)

Hi bro, how are you! Anyway, is just a normal gan magic lube, you can get it anywhere you want. hahaha, I think is just because I edited and colour graded it well ahahhah


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jul 5, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Is this lube available in various quantities?
> 
> Gan lubes look super premium though.


no, just 10cc, but there is gan standard lube (seriously gan) which is 3cc and 10cc I belive


----------



## CFOP INC (Jul 5, 2021)

I have some it sucks


----------



## Human Cuber (Jul 5, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> I have some it sucks


hahahaha, bro some? omg how many you bought?


----------



## CFOP INC (Jul 5, 2021)

I didn't buy any it just came with a gan 356m I bought.


----------



## Human Cuber (Jul 7, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> I didn't buy any it just came with a gan 356m I bought.


ohhhh ahahhaah, damn hahah, but it suits the price ahhahah


----------



## qwr (Jul 7, 2021)

I have known about gan lube for a long time but I've never seen anyone actually review it or use it. How does it compare to basic silicone? Is it watery like Maru?


----------



## Human Cuber (Jul 7, 2021)

qwr said:


> I have known about gan lube for a long time but I've never seen anyone actually review it or use it. How does it compare to basic silicone? Is it watery like Maru?


Hi there, thanks for reaching out. Actually is kind of like basic sillicon but it is not watery! It is totally and truly sticky, I dont recommend you to get this if you have higher budget hahaah


----------



## qwr (Jul 7, 2021)

Human Cuber said:


> Hi there, thanks for reaching out. Actually is kind of like basic sillicon but it is not watery! It is totally and truly sticky, I dont recommend you to get this if you have higher budget hahaah


ok, maybe it is like standard silicone lube


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jul 7, 2021)

qwr said:


> I have known about gan lube for a long time but I've never seen anyone actually review it or use it. How does it compare to basic silicone? Is it watery like Maru?


its very basic. I kind of regret the purchase. I could have gotten some premium lube.


----------



## Human Cuber (Jul 9, 2021)

qwr said:


> ok, maybe it is like standard silicone lube


bro, which lube u are currently using right now?


----------



## Human Cuber (Jul 9, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> its very basic. I kind of regret the purchase. I could have gotten some premium lube.


everything worth for a price hahaha


----------



## qwr (Jul 9, 2021)

Human Cuber said:


> bro, which lube u are currently using right now?


I use Traxxas 50k as generic thick silicone, and DNM/Mystic/Silk to make cubes speedier and softer


----------



## Human Cuber (Jul 9, 2021)

qwr said:


> I use Traxxas 50k as generic thick silicone, and DNM/Mystic/Silk to make cubes speedier and softer


yoooo thats totally premium ahahah, but what do you think about 50k silicon and 10k silicon is that any differents?


----------



## JJJAY (Dec 2, 2021)

Hi Human Cuber. , I searched online and found out there’s gan MAGIC lube and gan STANDARD lube 

what is the difference between these lubes, is gan MAGIC lube or gan STANDARD lube faster?

what does each of these lubes do on the cube?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Dec 2, 2021)

JJJAY said:


> Hi Human Cuber. , I searched online and found out there’s gan MAGIC lube and gan STANDARD lube
> 
> what is the difference between these lubes, is gan MAGIC lube or gan STANDARD lube faster?
> 
> what does each of these lubes do on the cube?


It's basically the same thing, just that magic lube is slightly faster. If you are getting magic lube, there are better things you can get


----------



## JJJAY (Dec 2, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> It's basically the same thing, just that magic lube is slightly faster. If you are getting magic lube, there are better things you can get


Ohh, I heard magic lube slows down and stabilises the cube? Is that true?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Dec 2, 2021)

JJJAY said:


> Ohh, I heard magic lube slows down and stabilises the cube? Is that true?


yes but the standard version would do it better because it has a lower viscosity


----------



## JJJAY (Dec 2, 2021)

By do it better 


SH03L4C3 said:


> yes but the standard version would do it better because it has a lower viscosity


By “do it better” you mean slow down and stabiles the cube better?

so both lubes slow down and stabilise the cube but standard lube slows it down more

so in conclusion gan magic is faster?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Dec 2, 2021)

JJJAY said:


> By do it better
> 
> By “do it better” you mean slow down and stabiles the cube better?
> 
> ...


yes
gan magic is slightly faster as it has a lower viscosity. Higher viscosity will slow a puzzle down, but mainly gives the plusher "stabilized" feel


----------



## JJJAY (Dec 2, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> yes
> gan magic is slightly faster as it has a lower viscosity. Higher viscosity will slow a puzzle down, but mainly gives the plusher "stabilized" feel


Ok Thanks


----------

